# Dead pixels...bad screen-replacable? Trashed??



## Greg C (Jan 18, 2009)

Sorry, say hello to the recycle guy.


----------



## perpetualjon (Jan 30, 2009)

Naw, I'm sure someone on eBay would pick it up.


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

Greg C said:


> Sorry, say hello to the recycle guy.


That's what i figured. It's been parked in the garage for a year now.



perpetualjon said:


> Naw, I'm sure someone on eBay would pick it up.


I'm in Hawaii. It would cost at least a couple hundred to ship this thing. Maybe the lamp if it's still good. We've been cleaning out the garage, house storage...thinking of doing a yard sale. The stand might fetch a few bucks.

But then again, I love taking things apart to see what makes them tick. If this thing is a write off, I might learn something in the process.


----------



## Greg C (Jan 18, 2009)

Make sure that it has been unplugged for a few days before you pop it open. Then push the power button on the set a few times to discharge any capasitors that may still be holding a charge.


----------



## bofusmosby (Apr 30, 2007)

Your set has a bad light engine. Sony has had a high failure rate on these, and on some models, has extended their warranty to cover this. I would suggest you call a Sony authorized service center, and give them the model number. They will then be able to tell you if this is still covered. If you go into it yourself first, this will void any chance that it will be covered. 

BTW, when the set is unplugged, hitting the power switch a few times does nothing to discharge the capacitors inside. But, since this is not a CRT set, there shouldn't be much voltage stored inside.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

The light engine is not user serviceable and is positioned in the bottom of the set near the middle. It might have the appearance of a shoe box or a slide projector and has a lens assembly sticking out the top.

The lamp is user replaceable and snaps out quite easily. It typically is mounted in a cube frame perhaps the size of an old fashioned diskette box. If you trash the set you might take the lamp out and try to sell just it on eBay.


----------

